# Youth Hunt today - Son's first turkey!



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wildest hunt ever today! 7:45am we were able to call in 4 jakes, 2 hens and 1 gobbler from other ridge for a 4 yard shot. Talk about the shakes....it was crazy with them that close to us. Thanks to my brother in law John on being a master calling and keeping that hen from blowing our cover. One of the jakes presented the best shot and the rest is history!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

congratulations !


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good work guys, and especially to your boy! My first bird was back in 1999, age 12, and it was a jake. I can still remember that hunt vividly. If you don't mind me asking, which county were you hunting?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks! We were in Logan County.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm glad someone posted. Great job guys! We will have another member in our ranks for life. It is so important to keep the ranks maintaining or growing to protect out interest in hunting.


----------

